# very special rat litter



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Well its very special to me, I have long awaited this litter and I have to wait a few more days to find out if I have got what i think I have got:2thumb:










I will post more photos in a few days time to reveal my beauty's


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

What you hoping for??

I love the odd bod in the middle:lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

50p says they're hooded *lol*


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

blue huskies?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

animalstorey said:


> blue huskies?


I wouldn't say they were roans/huskies they have no roan markings.
Hooded 'somethings' I should think.
I can't tell colour from the pics though.


Can anyone tell me if you can get burmese in 'marked' varieties?


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

saxon said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can get burmese in 'marked' varieties?


You can get any 'colour' variety in marked. So yes.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

They look like English blue hooded.
Come on I'm dying to know what the special bit is?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

yep they are hooded :2thumb: 50p to lisa:lol2:

but no thats not why I am excited about them. 
They are also all black/hoddeds (apart from the pink eyed one, which I am not sure on her colours yet) and some should be rex.

but they still have a little something special :whistling2:


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

mmm not easy to see but all dumbos ?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Some should be dumbos yes, mum is top eared carrying dumbo and dad is dumbo.... 
thats not what is special about them though :whistling2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

hairless hooded lol


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> hairless hooded lol


not if some are rex :whistling2:


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

they are downunders ????
PS do 2 come as a prize lol


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

catastrophyrat said:


> they are downunders ????
> PS do 2 come as a prize lol


no prizes for guessing I am affraid :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and you may well be right with your answer :whistling2:


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

yay -:flrt:babies


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i know nothing about all these different colours/varieties, i had rats when i was a kid but i only know of the basic different colours. I've had a black one, a cream hooded, a black hooded, an agouti hooded and a Himalayan? i think... lol they look damn cute though


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Dammit! I knew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was gonna go "I know, I know"... But I've not had any internet for nearly a week. Just back now. Lame. Meh. 

And...................................






*YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

oow -dumbo rex downunder how very tempting :whistling2:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Dammit! I knew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was gonna go "I know, I know"... But I've not had any internet for nearly a week. Just back now. Lame. Meh.
> 
> And...................................
> 
> ...






catastrophyrat said:


> oow -dumbo rex downunder how very tempting :whistling2:


I just hope I have some in the litter.. The odds are good but I cant see any markings yet although the tummys are always the last to get colour.. Its nail biting stuff for me, I have always liked marked rats and the down unders melted my heart when I first see them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm with ya there, Kelly!! Marked rats are the way forward... And downunders are a bit like the ratty holy grail in the UK  We'll all be waiting"patiently" for their bellies to start coloring up


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My favorites from their back markings only are the fourth from the left and the one on the far right


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

They are not bad hooded's really... Its been ages since I bred hooded rats.

I have checked the bellys this morning and they are still very pink so cant see any pigment yet :devil:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Bah......... Patience is not one of my virtues, I'm afraid *lol*


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Saddles get wider with age. Best saddle I'd say was 6th from left.

But as they're DUs, they wont be being shown as hooded presumably, and they're all gorgeous anyway.:flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

If I do get any that are showable they will be shown as hooded du so I do need thinner saddles idealy but this is my first litter so something to work on : victory:
Mum has a nice striped hood but dad is more of a spotted hooded hence why I think they have such wide stripes.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

:jump::jump::jump::jump:
No photos I am afraid but I can see pigment coming through on the belly of some of them :2thumb:
I Promise to take some pics when its dark enough for the camera to pick it up :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i wanna see more piccies :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh Oh Oh Oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Time for them belly shots I think.....

As you can see the pigmentation isnt as prominent on the bottom at the moment as It is on the top of the kits but it is there *yay* :2thumb: 

here are the 5 down unders and a couple of belly shots 



































And the non down unders ( although I am not sure on the light one as her pigment is not showing much on top let alone under)


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt:

they're too cute! those pics have me squeaking :blush: i miss my ickle meeces


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I LOVE that last little girlie's belly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

more piccys


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awwwwww sooooo cute:flrt:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

They are beautiful and in the upside down pics they all look like they are going "Rawr!"


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

lol.. I think it looks like they are going "just like that" in a tommy cooper voice.:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

D'aawwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! SPLODGINESS!!!!!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

they are lovely, the 2nd one is just so darn cute!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Think my favorite is that first girl so far... Although Number 1 boy is adorable!!!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i cant believe how much those pictures just cheered me up, thanks for that :2thumb:

too cute for words!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

your welcome :O) 
I will get some more pics later today or tomorrow morning! they are looking beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*waits patiently* Or not so patiently, as the case may be..... Definitely not one of my many virtues


----------



## technomouse (Aug 13, 2009)

Black Down under oo:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

More pics please!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

some more pics, just of the down unders this time


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I just noticed I forgot to get a piccy of the little girl down under :blush: (these ones are all boys)

I will get one of her next time : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

awww the yare mega cute. i miss my ratties.


----------



## technomouse (Aug 13, 2009)

I am uber jealous. the little one on the far right! <3


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Needs a girlie...........


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Needs a girlie...........


get one... or two...or three....


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems like there's only one girl!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Seems like there's only one girl!


get... one then  lol


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

What's so special about the downunders? Over here I buy them for the same price as the other rats. I even breed them as feeder rats.

Don't get me wrong, I like them, but they are easy to find. Are they still rare in the UK?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

they are mega cute!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

RonW said:


> What's so special about the downunders? Over here I buy them for the same price as the other rats. I even breed them as feeder rats.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like them, but they are easy to find. Are they still rare in the UK?


They are very special to me because I have not bred this type before and have always fancied them and yes they are still hard to come by over here.: victory:


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

ladyboid said:


> They are very special to me because I have not bred this type before and have always fancied them and yes they are still hard to come by over here.: victory:


The last surprises me (seeing as how easy it is to get them here), but the first two reasons are excellent reasons to make them special :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Where abouts are you, Ron?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Where abouts are you, Ron?


Looking at his previous threads I think hes in the Netherlands


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhh! Yeah, a lot of critters and varieties of said critters are easier to obtain on the mainland.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww... your little litter is gorgeous! I never knew what a "down under" was so was pleased to find out as I progressed through the thread. They are adorable, though I must admit, that's ALL of them, not just the down under party of five! B&W looks really lovely with the rex coat too! Never seen a B&W rex and must say, gorgeous! Congratulations!! :flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

they are FABULOUS Kelly well done :notworthy:

when can I come and get one???? :flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Stacey010884 said:


> Awww... your little litter is gorgeous! I never knew what a "down under" was so was pleased to find out as I progressed through the thread. They are adorable, though I must admit, that's ALL of them, not just the down under party of five! B&W looks really lovely with the rex coat too! Never seen a B&W rex and must say, gorgeous! Congratulations!! :flrt:


Thank you, These are so cute.. it wont be long before they are running up the bars and being little monkeys.. 



NaomiR said:


> they are FABULOUS Kelly well done :notworthy:
> 
> when can I come and get one???? :flrt:


Thanks :O) you know your always welcome to pop over: victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Any new pics??


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

ha ha she thinks I'm joking BUT I REALLY WANT ONE :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ditto!!! Just trying to decide if I SHOULD *lol* And she's an evil mastermind and sent a pic of another ratlet that is super cute, too!!!!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I am not evil lol.. I just like to tease ya Jen :lol2:

Naomi I do have a couple of bucks not yet spoken for if you are interested in one. : victory:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

ladyboid said:


> Naomi I do have a couple of bucks not yet spoken for if you are interested in one. : victory:


any du/rex?? if so put my name on one RIGHT AWAY :mf_dribble:


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

Aw man... NEEEEEEED :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Evil.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

Updated pics???? Gotta see my girl!  And maybe even that other litter, too......


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

sorry :blush:

I "WILL" get some pics up tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*waits patiently*


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I grabbed a few pics.. They are not great because its like trying to get a load of chimps to sit still at a tea party getting these to pose for a photo :lol2:

They are just starting there first molt so look a bit tatty unfortunately, I cant wait until the new fur comes in.

Boys























































Girls


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

Just gorgeous, I need the dark girl with the white face :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that cinnamon in there the girl from the other litter that I pointed out before?? Sooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I belive she is a cinny pearl essex yes


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahh hell! *wants both of 'em*


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

belly shot of some of the monkeys at feeding time.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That belly on the far right NEEDS raspberries!!!


----------

